# Don't laugh: Electric toothbrush to clean rocks in aquarium.



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I'm serious though...really.

Every 2 months or so, some algae (_blue-green_ and the _regular green_) builds up on my rocks and it looks unsightly. So, during the weekly water change, I grab 2 or so at a time (only 2 because 1-its all I can carry, 2-I finally have the rock work setup EXACTLY the way I want it and don't want to mess it up) and take them to the sink and scrub vigorously for a while. Then I take them back, and grab 2 more and repeat. And repeat. And repeat. And repeat. And repeat.

Well, if anyone suffers from a severe back pain like I do (herniated disc), and you want to save yourself a day in bed and half a bottle of anti-inflammatory, try the electric toothbrush method.

I decided to try it today. I've been thinking about it for the past week or so, dreading the task coming up. I looked up quickly on goggle for safety concerns, and once I was satisfied, I went to town on the rock work. It worked like a charm! Rocks are quite clean and it took a fifth of the time it usually took me.

Just thought I'd pass that along to anyone coping with blue-green algae (cyanobacteria) or other types of algae for an easier and quicker way to clean decor.


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

I unsderstand that blue green algae is formed once there is too much pollution or nutrients in the water, I know that I read somewhere that blue green algae in your tank is not good. Look into it, find a remedy and you will not have this problem again. Weekly water changes are good, how much are you feeding your fish?

Another thing, green algae is a good form of algae, means that all is well in you tank, why not leave this kind of algae on your rocks, as cichlids typically like to graze on this algae anyways. As well you may be able to try a gold algae eater, they are awesome in a cichlid tank. They do not put up with the **** that cichlids seem to like to do bossy :x cichlids you know, not all fish can go with them..


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... atid=20409

fully submersible, rubber brushes instead of nylon so they won't fall out. and cheaper than an electric toothbrush i think

i've seen them at walmart in the automotive section near the car wash and detailing materials


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

afr..cichlids said:


> I unsderstand that blue green algae is formed once there is too much pollution or nutrients in the water, I know that I read somewhere that blue green algae in your tank is not good. Look into it, find a remedy and you will not have this problem again.


This is true, except that blue green cyanobacteria can also be caused by nitrates that are too LOW in a planted tank. They tell me add nitrates (fertilizer) to fix it, but I have not gotten exactly the right balance as yet.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

afr..cichlids said:


> I unsderstand that blue green algae is formed once there is too much pollution or nutrients in the water..Look into it, find a remedy and you will not have this problem again...
> 
> you may be able to try a gold algae eater, they are awesome in a cichlid tank.....


 Hey, thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty familiar now with the cyanobacteria. Even in immaculate tanks, you can have this problem. It has alot to do with your water supply and even your plumming can affect it as well. Its also affected by light. And as *DJRansome* mentioned, a delicate balance of nitrates and some other elements are factors. Its under raps (not an outbreak). I just have to remove it every month or two, when it starts covering decor and looking unsightly.

As far as algae eaters are concerned, not my cup of tea, and also, my tank is maxed out on fish. I really dont' have too much of a problem with regualar green algae, becuase my tank lights are hardly on, and the tank isn't in direct sunlight.

*cjacob316*, that's a good find! I may try that out... Probably a better option to the toothbrush for many reasons....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cento said:


> Even in immaculate tanks, you can have this problem. It has alot to do with your water supply and even your plumming can affect it as well.


Never heard about that before. :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i had a blue green algae problem, until i skipped a few weeks with the water changes then it went away. go figure


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Never heard about that before. :thumb:


 Yeah, apparently even older plumbing, certain water heating methods, and water supply can all play a part in elements in the water. It all plays into this "Redfield" formula. This link was sent to me by someone here a while back. Its quite interesting...

http://www.xs4all.nl/~buddendo/aquarium ... htm#inhoud

Its hard to keep these balances all correct though. I watch one or two water parameters to make sure everything is going fine. But if you're regimented and keep up with water changes and filter cleanings, and your stock doesn't change much, I find the parameters pretty much won't budge.

*DJRansome*, you have a planted tank? I read this interesting article that a well balanced and planned planted tank dramatically reduces maintenance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Several of my tanks are planted, but not with 100% success. I do NOT find maintenance is reduced. I have not been able to achieve the fmueller and Fogenhund status of no special light and no special fertilizer.

Of course, I don't believe just because there are no nitrates you should not do water changes, so I don't really see how the maintenance would be reduced anyway.

I'll read. According to this my Redfield Ratio is fine but maybe I can pick up on some other tips.

BTW I treat cyanobacteria aggressively and do not accept it's presence. To me it's a disease in the tank.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

In case anyone is still watching, thanks to a tip from *cjacob316*, I went out to my local Crappy tire (Canadian equivalent to Home depot-meets-Parts Source), and found the Sonic Scrubber Pro Detailer.

Works even better then the electric toothbrush, and far less likely to incur violence from my wife (I used her brush head......RELAX ladies; its was an old one  ). There's even an extra kit you can get with different brush sizes and tips.

Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no prob man, as soon as i saw this post i was like oh man i need to show him this brush, it's a bit bigger than you think it would be also


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

What a great idea I hate scrubbing my rocks!!!


----------



## AarSteven (Mar 11, 2017)

Haha! Great idea! Just make sure you don't use your Electric Toothbrush again in your teeth.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I find that a pressure washer works best. Minimal labor and seconds to clean algae off a rock. I have a small portable electric on that wasn't very expensive.


----------

